# Humble Abodes Inc.



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I think the HB frames are the best I have ever ordered and assembled....


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

Same here, great folks to deal with and a great product.

K


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got my order from them. They did a special top bar for my frames and the work was outstanding!!! And very reasonable. I also ordered a couple of deeps to check out. Their budget box is better than some others commercials. 
Can not recommend them enough. 

And the customer service was great. Tammy called me 3 times to make sure they knew exactly what I wanted and then produced the perfect product.


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

It's nice to have a relatively local woodenware supplier in New England. Based mainly on this thread I ordered some medium frames from them Sunday night. They were delivered Wednesday:applause:. The frame components look great, the packaging was excellent, and their customer service was perfect.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

well I need to buy three more deeps and four more mediums will give them a shot.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I buy most of my wooden ware from Humble Abodes. I placed an on-line order two weeks ago and they had most of it ready for pickup later that week. They don't necessarily have everything in stock all the time. For example, I wanted 5 commercial quality deeps - and they were out. They called me within hours of my order to let me know. I'm a happy customer and look forward to doing business with them in the future.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

For those of you who use foundationless frames, I just picked up some frames today. They now make the top bars with a 45° angle on them reducing to about 3/16" guide. I was very happy with the service and the price. Check them out.


----------

